# Chicken Cordon Bleu Fatty



## centuryonly (Jun 16, 2014)

Gave this idea a shot yesterday. Came out great.













20140614_203520_Android.jpg



__ centuryonly
__ Jun 16, 2014


















20140614_203858_Android.jpg



__ centuryonly
__ Jun 16, 2014


















20140615_193511_Android.jpg



__ centuryonly
__ Jun 16, 2014


















20140615_195825_Android.jpg



__ centuryonly
__ Jun 16, 2014


















20140615_200028_Android.jpg



__ centuryonly
__ Jun 16, 2014


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks good. Is that some Vape Liquid in the background?...JJ


----------



## centuryonly (Jun 16, 2014)

Haha, yes but no vape juice was harmed during the making of this fatty. GF left them there.


----------



## rlk438 (Jun 17, 2014)

Is that chicken sausage? Looks very good.  What temp did you cook it at? Bacon is some of the best I have seen. Did you take it to 165 IT?


----------



## centuryonly (Jun 18, 2014)

Ground chicken with some seasonings. I cooked it at around 220 up to about 150 then I turned heat up to 260 at the end to crisp up the bacon until it hit 165.I will decrease amount of ground chicken and increase cheese and dijon mustard on the next one.


----------



## knifebld (Jun 18, 2014)

Centuryonly said:


> Ground chicken with some seasonings. I cooked it at around 220 up to about 150 then I turned heat up to 260 at the end to crisp up the bacon until it hit 165.I will decrease amount of ground chicken and increase cheese and dijon mustard on the next one.


Great job, did turning it up to 165 actually crisp the bacon? Or was the inside weave still a little underdone?


----------



## rlk438 (Jun 18, 2014)

Centuryonly said:


> Ground chicken with some seasonings. I cooked it at around 220 up to about 150 then I turned heat up to 260 at the end to crisp up the bacon until it hit 165.I will decrease amount of ground chicken and increase cheese and dijon mustard on the next one.



Thank you


----------



## centuryonly (Jun 19, 2014)

For the most part crispy. The weird thing I've found with these fatties is that they seem even better the next day reheated, don't know why.


----------



## smokesurfer (Jun 19, 2014)

Personal experience here... leftovers are always better, unless its leftover fries.


----------



## rlk438 (Jun 19, 2014)

smokesurfer said:


> Personal experience here... leftovers are always better, unless its leftover fries.



Left overs ? How do you make them.  I still have not been able to make pulled chicken that I saw on here. Every time I smoke some thighs to try it the family eats them all and tell me maybe next time. :hissyfit:  But now they have to be at a very good BBQ joint to eat BBQ out.  

I was in the store today and look for ground chicken / saw ground turkey / but didn't see chicken.  Didn't have time to ask.


----------



## toesmasher (Jun 20, 2014)

Have thought about using ground turkey a couple of times, not sure how it would turn out.


----------



## mitchiniowa (Jun 22, 2014)

Okay, that looks fantastic.  I stocked up on Frozen Ground Chicken when they store recently had it on sale in 1# tubes super cheap.  Gotta ask.....how difficult was it to roll this up without it falling apart.  I find that the ground chicken is super sticky.  What did you use for flavorings...garlic/onion powder, salt/pepper?  Going to plan on trying this next weekend.  Could you tell me what all you used...1# bacon, ? ground chicken, you said to utilize more cheese, I'm assuming that is swiss and leave the ham about the same you have there?  Can you give me a ballpark idea of how long this size took?  I'm assuming you used hickory?  So many questions!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 25, 2014)

Another one I'm going to have to try.


----------

